# General Manufacturer Support Thread



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

After a mix up with a thread the other night. I felt it was a wise Idea to make a Support thread. This way no one can say that service sucks due to not taking the time to figure it all out.


*A*
A4tech
ACER
A-Data
Alienware
AMD/ATI
AMI - American Megatrends
Antec
Apevia
APC
*
Apple
Arctic-Cooling
ASRock
Asus
Auzentech
Authentec
Azurewave
*B*
Belkin
Biostar
Broadcom
Brothers Printers
*C*
Canon
Cooler Master
Corsair
Cougar
Creative
Crucial
CyberPower
*

*D*
Diamond Media 
Digital Storm
Dell
D-Link
*E*
Enermax/Ecomaster
ECS
Epson
EvGA
*F*
Foxconn
FSP
*G*
Geil
Gigabyte
Gskill
*H*
Hanns-G
Harman/Kardon
HIS
HP
HT Omega
Hynix
*I*
IBM
Infineon
*
Imation
Intel
In Win
*J*
Jetway
*K*
Kenwood
*
Klipsch
*
Kingston
Kingwin
Kyocera
*L*
Lenovo
Lexmark
Lian Li
Linksys/Cisco
LG
Logisys
Logitech
LSI
*M*
MA Audio
Malibal
Marantz
*
Matrox
Marvell
Microsoft
Micron
Motorola
MSI
Mushkin
*N*
NAD
NEC
Netgear
Nexus
Newegg
Nvidia
NZXT
*O*
OcZ
Onkyo
*P*
Packard Bell
Palit
*
Panasonic
Patriot 
PC Power& Cooling
Plextor
PNY
Polk Audio
PowerColor
Prolimatech
PQI
Pyle Audio
*Q*
Qualcomm
*R*
Raidmax
Razer
Realtek
Renesas
Ricoh
Rosewill
*S*
Samsung
Sapphire
Schiit
Scythe
Seagate
Sea Sonic
Sennheiser 
Sherwood
*
Silicon Power
Silverstone
Sony
Sparkle Power
Startech
Steelseries
Sunbeamtech
SuperMicro
Synaptics
*T*
TEAC
Team Group
Thermalright
Thermaltake
Toshiba
Tp-Link
Transcend
Tripp-Lite
Tuniq
Turtle beach Support
TYAN
*U*
Ultra
*V*
Verbatim
VIA
VisionTek
Vizio
*W*
Western Digital
Wintec
*X*
Xclio
Xerox
Xigmatek
*
Xfx
*Y*
Yamaha
*Z*
Zalman
Zotac

E-sellers?



(*) Support wasn’t found unless product/region was clicked

If any supplier isn’t  on the list, please fill free to PM me and I’ll add. I DO NOT have time to add it via post. 

DO NOT BASH Manufactures on this thread. It’s to get support and nothing else. If you want to put down a Manufacture it will be reported.

** Some pages might be USA bound.. That wasn't due to me being lazy.. It's due to Region being forced to the desired region.


----------



## Loosenut (Dec 31, 2010)

Excellent work Cold Storm


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks. I just felt we needed something that we can all go to.. Not to start a flame thread anymore.. I'll add more "ordering" sites in the coming days..


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, this is a great reference.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2011)

Bump for a Saturday showing.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2011)

Great thread, but it could turn into the yellow pages trying to add a million support numbers.(I just dont want ya to get bogged down with this when theres stuff that needs carbon fibering!)


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2011)

Phone numbers be cool to see too..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Phone numbers be cool to see too..



I wanted to make sure that it's straight to their support page. That way the end user would have to do the finishing touch to what they are needing.. For Instant, Asus goes straight to their Global Support page with numbers and email accounts.. Once you fill out the 5 steps to get what you need..


----------



## Kreij (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it's a good thread, CS. I don't think it will be too much trouble as people will post if a link goes dead or something. Phone numbers are more likely to change without notice, so I would not put them here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, if anyone wants me to add a link for a site thats not on the list, or a supplier that is common used, exp: Newegg.. Just PM me and I can grab it..

Next day off, I'll add suppliers.. Might even just fix it up table wise with suppliers of different Continents.. I just gotta grab help from others that are in that area..


----------



## Kreij (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't forget to add Schiit to the list of mfgrs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2011)

Got your PM AsRock, I'll go threw it all on Tuesday/Wednesday and add those sites.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Got your PM AsRock, I'll go threw it all on Tuesday/Wednesday and add those sites.



Lists been added.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 2, 2011)

Phone numbers are vastly more useful than site links, as the majority of these companies don't seem to employ anyone to check their emails. It's practically impossible to rma something with samsung. They don't list their new models on their website, but you have to pick your model in order to start the support process. Hell some companies are equally unresponsive on the phone. This thread is nice in theory but it's limited by the competence level of the companies.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2011)

I've updated with what Asrock post. Found the Support for most of them, just remember that the * next to the name means it only worked if you set global settings.

As for the number.. Yeah, it could be helpful.. But, if you can't find the number by looking at the link, or even google.. You really shouldn't of bought anything.. IMPO. Sorry, but if you can't even get it right from someone taking their own time to give you the website to find it..  So, no phone numbers will be added.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 14, 2011)

Subbed and bookmarked! Good-bye google!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2011)

I added Ultra to the list.. I have no clue how I forgot that.. lol.. 

Next set of days off, tuesday/Wedneday I'll add support pages for buying sites..

Amazon
Newegg
Ebay
Sidewinder
PPC
Frozen
along with other sites that I have in my inbox of constant goings.



Thank You everyone that have PM'ed me on websites. I'll add them all Tuesday


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 1, 2011)

I know most of you probably got this e-mail aswell, but just posting here to let the rest of you know.



Spoiler



Dear user,

MSI has created a new website for their product pages.
As such the forum links in old messages are no longer valid.

You need to find the link yourself, else ask help from the forum members.
There was no other way for MSI to do a complete overhaul on their websites to make them easier to link to.

The websites in question are:

Global website http://www.msi.com
EU website: http://eu.msi.com
The USA website: http://us.msi.com (will probably follow shortly, as there are some dead links)

Just ask if you need help to find the new link.

The forum team.

To unsubscribe from these announcements, login to the forum and uncheck "Receive forum announcements and important notifications by email." in your profile.

You can view the full announcement by following this link:

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=146262.0

Regards,
The MSI HQ User Community Forum Team.



Here's another for the list Sir Storm 

http://eu.msi.com/service/download/       (EU MSI Download Center)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2011)

I gotta look threw my pms. I know I need to add a few thing to the lists. Thxs all for the pms.


----------



## Drone (Jul 2, 2011)

ummm ... where's Dell?

Dell


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2011)

Drone said:


> ummm ... where's Dell?
> 
> Dell





Will add it once I get off my 18 day stretch.

Thanks for the check


----------



## Drone (Jul 4, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Will add it once I get off my 18 day stretch.
> 
> Thanks for the check



No problem. And here's

A4Tech

Maybe someone might need it.


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2011)

Synaptics


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 17, 2011)

Drone said:


> Synaptics



PM me the last few that you've told me about, that way Sunday, if I'm not still making a Recipe book, I'll add them.

Been extra busy at work with this new patient/cafe line stuff.


----------



## sparecharger123 (Oct 18, 2011)

*hardware issues can be resolved*

"I bought this laptop about 5 months back. So far pretty happy with it.
The pros are the speed, screen size, relatively lighter weight and
keyboard size. The only con to me was that the adapter that is shipped is
a 65w Dell AC Adapter, as compared to a 90W one. Reason I need a higher
output one, is that I use a port replicator for this, and it is a pain to
keep switching adapters. On a side note...I went to the Dell site, and
found the 90w charger price to be exorbitant. So did a google search for
guys selling new original OEM Dell ones, and found sites like
sparecharger.com and originalacadapter.com selling them for about half the
price! Forgot exactly which of these site I bought mine, but I am
definitely a happy camper.

Overall, I am really happy with this Dell studiolaptop. I think I made the
right choice"


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2445594&postcount=39
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2466190&postcount=44


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2011)

The MSI link brings about a 404 error "Page Not Found Don't Panic".


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2011)

Drone said:


> UPEK
> 
> Drone, if you can, on Friday bomb my PM box and I'll add all the stuff you sent me before. I've kept it, but with work and the lady, I seem to forget this thread til someone posts..
> 
> Notebook users might need it





AphexDreamer said:


> The MSI link brings about a 404 error "Page Not Found Don't Panic".



Will look into it and add the right link.

Thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2011)

OP is updated with what Drone had sent and what I've went threw on the thread. Now.. I'm thinking..

Add "e-seller" links? Or Should it be a whole different thread/ball game?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 21, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> OP is updated with what Drone had sent and what I've went threw on the thread. Now.. I'm thinking..
> 
> Add "e-seller" links? Or Should it be a whole different thread/ball game?



Well sure why not just keep them separate i'd say..  As in  in this thread but seperate.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Well sure why not just keep them separate i'd say..  As in  in this thread but seperate.



Yeah, I get what your saying. Only thing I probably will be in hit with... I only know US.. So.. Anything I can get over seas.. I'll be playing around with this..


----------



## Drone (Oct 21, 2011)

Cold Storm can you fix the link for UPEK?

it should be

http://www.upek.com/support/customersupport/


And also fix the typo in S*y*naptics. Thanks.

Edit and here's link for *Silicon Power*. Not in the list


http://www.silicon-power.com/support/su_dlc.php?currlang=utf8


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2011)

Drone said:


> Cold Storm can you fix the link for UPEK?
> 
> it should be
> 
> ...



All right it's been fixed.

thanks Drone


----------



## Drone (Oct 22, 2011)

Belkin


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2011)

Drone said:


> Belkin






It's added now. 


Now, off to cook...


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2011)

Alienware

AMI (American Megatrends)

Hynix

LSI

Malibal

Micro Center

Micron

NEC

Packard Bell

Renesas

TP-Link

TYAN

VIA


----------



## ghust (Nov 3, 2011)

I couldn't find Lenovo.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2011)

Drone said:


> Alienware
> 
> AMI (American Megatrends)
> 
> ...



What... You knew I would have a day off tomorrow? lol.. I'll add them tomorrow.



ghust said:


> I couldn't find Lenovo.



Wow.. I've even owned a few laptops from them.. I'll add it tomorrow as well


----------



## Drone (Nov 4, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> What... You knew I would have a day off tomorrow? lol.. I'll add them tomorrow.


 hehe such a coincidence.

Little update. UPEK now redirects to Authentec home page so I guess you can remove UPEK from the list.

And here's


Digital Storm




ghust said:


> I couldn't find Lenovo.





> Wow.. I've even owned a few laptops from them.. I'll add it tomorrow as well



 Wow we forgot Lenovo?


Lenovo


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2011)

Drone said:


> hehe such a coincidence.
> 
> Little update. UPEK now redirects to Authentec home page so I guess you can remove UPEK from the list.
> 
> ...




I got it all changed.. Going now to take off Upek


----------



## Drone (Nov 17, 2011)

Canon
Kyocera
Marvell
Verbatim
Xerox


----------



## Drone (Nov 18, 2011)

Plextor
Infineon*

Cold Storm if you want I can PM these links. Cheers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2011)

Drone said:


> Plextor
> Infineon*
> 
> Cold Storm if you want I can PM these links. Cheers.



Nah, I got them opened in another tab. Once I get some food in me I'll add them. 

Thanks.


----------



## Drone (Nov 25, 2011)

Apacer**
Buffalo
Galaxy
Inno3D
JVC
Kingmax
LanCool*
Leadtek
Nokia
Philips
Pioneer
Polywell
SHARP


----------



## Drone (Dec 7, 2011)

Conexant
GlacialTech
Sitecom
TRENDnet
ZyXEL

plus all the links above


----------



## Drone (Dec 22, 2011)

Gelid
LAVA
Startech.com


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks drone. I'll try and update Saturday. December  is busy at the hospital


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2012)

Just found this at Newegg lol..

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## gowman (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a Seagate ST9250827AS Hard Drive 2.5 I am looking for a 1TB replacement for my gate way lap top any suggestions?


----------



## khanfauza (Feb 18, 2012)

I know most of you probably got this e-mail aswell, but just posting here to let the rest of you know. Spoiler Dear user, MSI has created a new website for their product pages. As such the forum links in old messages are no longer valid. You need to find the link yourself, else ask help from the forum members. There was no other way for MSI to do a complete overhaul on their websites to make them...


----------



## Drone (Mar 8, 2013)

Bump.... I've edited dead links so you can change them in the OP.
All other links are correct and working.

A
Advantech
Alcor Micro
Apacer
ASMedia
ATP
B
Bowers & Wilkins
C
Chaintech
E
Elecom
ELSA (Japanese)
Etron
F
Fresco Logic
G
Gelid
Giadatech
L
Leadtek
M
MediaTek
MX-ES
P
Pioneer
S
Sharp
Sonix
SteelSeries
T
Team Group
W
Wacom
X
Xigmatek


----------



## jeff (May 16, 2013)

I need help. Got no power to hisense 50 in. Led


----------



## remixedcat (May 16, 2013)

Extreme Networks 
W: http://www.extremenetworks.com/services/support.aspx 
P: (North America) 1-877-411-2561 (EMEA) 31-20-7139249

Amped Wireless
W: http://www.ampedwireless.com/support/
P: (North America) 888-573-8820


----------



## jeff (May 16, 2013)

is there n e one that can help me out. I was hooking up surround sound on flat screen and it was like I popped a fuse. Now I get no power. Is there a reset button


----------



## remixedcat (May 16, 2013)

What surround sound system do you got?

Please post a new thread and provide more detail so we can further assist you. Thank you.


----------



## shariarkhabir21 (Nov 28, 2013)

Cold Storm said:


> After a mix up with a thread the other night. I felt it was a wise Idea to make a Support thread. This way no one can say that service sucks due to not taking the time to figure it all out.
> 
> 
> *A*
> ...



well, this is a great post on different specifications and it would help others hopefully.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice work, Cold Storm!! Just found this thread. Should be VERY useful, once I get back on my feet. Thanks for being a TPU-er!!



Also Kudos to Drone for all those links, nice work! Between the two of you, just about everything is at our fingertips!!


----------



## AsRock (May 12, 2015)

Trying to get Thrustmaster to email me as it seems it's not available or support on their site.  Just got off the phone from them once already with them.

They picked up while typing this.

After waiting over a hour for a email i just happened to get of the phone again to get told they deal with all the phone calls before they email people lol.

Waiting system is screwed i always get put second in line with a crappy tune they play and a little later followed with a 2 minute wait time which each time the tune ends it adds on a  minutes lol.

The email i want of them asks me to follow what is required for a replacement which in my case requires a sound recording of the fault and i believe they will require me to cut cables to but will have to wait on that.

Thrustmaster used to be a good company but not these days as it seems like they trying to avoid support their products.

Anyways will update once i get the email  that's if it arrives lol.

Here's the email address thrustmaster-english@guillemotsupport.com


----------



## remixedcat (May 13, 2015)

well I have had a good experience with Logitech support lately....

had an issue with the G700 on wireless where the cursor movement would start up slow after it woke up... tried a buncha stuff and didn't make any difference. well I submitted a support ticket and then they gave me a G700s and didn't have to send the G700 back!


----------



## XFXSupport (May 29, 2015)

The Link to XFX is 404 too.

It should be.

Worldwide: 

xfxforce.com
800 880 3225


----------



## Drone (Sep 4, 2015)

I had some time so I checked Cold Storm's amazing opening post. If any link in the opening post won't work you can check this post.
Here's a new edited list with fixed links for dead, redirected and 404 pages:

A4tech

ASUS

Auzentech - *dead
*
Belkin

Cisco - new*

Corsair

D-Link

ECS

Firepower - new*

FSP

Hanns-G - *non-existent*

Hanspree - new*

Hynix

Imation

Jetway

Kingwin

LG - *redirected*

Lian Li

Linksys - new*

Logisys

Malibal

Mushkin

Nexus

NZXT

Onkyo

pc power & cooling - *dead or non-existent*

Panasonic

Plextor

Polk Audio

PQI

Qualcomm/Atheros

Renesas - *redirected*

Sapphire

Scythe

Seasonic - *dead*

Sennheiser

Silverstone

Transcend

Tripp-Lite

Tuniq

Ultra - *access denied*

VisionTek

Xclio - *dead*

Xfx

Zalman

Zotac


----------



## Drone (Sep 4, 2015)

Added some new vendors and don't forget to check post #51

A
Akasa
AOC
Aorus
Asetek
B
BENQ
be quiet!
C
Clevo
Club-3D
Colorful
D
DEEPCOOL
E
EK
ELAN
F
Fractal Design
Fujitsu
G
Gainward
GALAXY
I
Inno3D
innodisk
IIYAMA


----------



## Drone (Oct 10, 2015)

Update added new stuff

L
LEPA
N
Netgear
P
Phanteks
Philips
PowerColor
S
Shuttle
SPARKLE
V
Verbatim
ViewSonic
Z
ZOWIE


----------



## Drone (Feb 16, 2016)

I can't edit old posts so ...

EpicGear
Tehuti Networks


----------



## Drone (Feb 25, 2016)

A couple of 'new' manufacturers:

Abee
Eurocom
Inter-tech
SanDisk
Sharkoon


----------



## Drone (Mar 11, 2016)

MP4nation
Oculus
Polycom
Swiftech


----------



## Drone (Feb 9, 2017)

Tiny update:

Killer


----------

